# COMPETITIVE BODYBUILDING - POWERLIFTING - ATHLETICS & SPORTS > COMPETITIVE BODYBUILDING Q & A >  To shave or not to shave beard for physique show?

## GingerbeardJ

Hey guys so wanted some input from people who've either competed in physique or coached people for it but was wondering if I should shave my beard off for my show? I know I'm doing the "pretty boy" class and the only thing that should matter is your physique, but I've heard from people that your judged also on your appearance and how "good looking" you are and that it could affect your judging. My posing coach who is a npc judge highly recommends I shave it. I know of a couple pros who compete in physique with beards but again their pros so they can do whatever they want there already there. Just looking for some feedback or thoughts. Thanks guys.

----------


## PistolPete33

If your coach recommends it and is an NPC judge then take his advice. He won't steer you in the wrong direction.

----------


## Bonaparte

A beard will also make your body look smaller by adding size to your head/face. Same thing goes for hair.

----------


## Far from massive

> A beard will also make your body look smaller by adding size to your head/face. Same thing goes for hair.


Exactly, if you have giant wrists, hands and elbows there is little you can do but hair (if you have it) is completely at your control.

----------


## MIKE_XXL

Yeah i would say if you are trying to place well then shave it, if you are just doing it because you want to for experience, fuk 'em and keep it...

----------


## GingerbeardJ

Well the beard is officially gone! A year and a half of growth on that bad boy down to stubble. :'(

----------

